# Halloween Machine OMNIBUS 2012



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey, here's the 2012 Halloween Machine Omnibus. It collects all five issues from the first season in one big book, with bonus stuff. It's the cheapest way to get the whole collection, and enter NOVBOOKS12 to save 20% off through this month. I'm really proud of it. Thanks to all who contributed to volume one here on this forum. 
http://www.lulu.com/shop/hallow-harvest/halloween-machine-omnibus/paperback/product-20497984.html"]http://www.lulu.com/shop/hallow-harvest/halloween-machine-omnibus/paperback/product-20497984.html"]http://www.lulu.com/shop/hallow-harvest/halloween-machine-omnibus/paperback/product-20497984.html


----------

